# CAR CLUB PLAQUES,



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

you need plaques made for you car club or bike club,custom lazer cut  
pm kostombuilder
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=27379
or tatt2danny
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=44378



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386003


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good looking out big dog!!!! :biggrin:   

hit us up with a pm :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 6 2008, 05:39 PM~9879745
> *you need plaques made for you car club or bike club,custom lazer cut
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386003
> *


I should have your stuff done by next week.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

_*UPPERKUTTZ Lasercutting*_
We offer Car Plaques, Bike plaques, necklaces pendants, knock off chips, License plate frames, key chains, Kustom Steering wheels, Battery Tie Downs, Rear end reinforcements or just about anything you can think of. We can even do a custom computer case with your logo or plaque cut out on the side.

Updated price list as of April 09,2008

_*Prices*_
*Design setup fee is 30 bucks.*
*Car plaques:*
80 raw(no plating)
150 chrome
Gold I need to ask.
Shipping is 6 bucks per plaque.
Stainless available for car plaques but slightly higher.
*Bike plaques:*
50 raw(no plating)
110 chrome
Gold I need to ask.
Shipping is 6 bucks per plaque.
Stainless available for bike plaques but slightly higher.
*Necklace pendants:*
Raw steel 25
Stainless so it can be polished 35
Chrome steel 50
Chrome stainless 60
Gold I need to ask.
Shipping per pendant is 3 to 5 bucks.
*Steering wheels *
raw $220 shipped
chrome $300 shipped
*Tie downs*
raw $80 single layer $100 double layer 3/8 thickness
chrome I need to get a price
Rear end reinforcements
raw $160 shipped custom designed $190
chrome $240 shipped custom designed $270
*Knock off chips*
raw $50
chrome $65 shipped

Any other custom cuts. Please ask. We can do almost any custom cut job you can think of from aluminum, steel plexiglass. Thickness from sheet metal to 1 in thick. pictures of past jobs available upon request.
Shipping prices in this quote are US shipping prices. International shipping available but will be billed accordingly.
Prices for cuts and shipping may change due to thickness of steel, size, prices, and plating and shipping options.
Discount is given to orders of 5 or more.
Any questions please don't hesitate to ask.
Turn around time is usually 1 week for raw and 2 weeks for chrome from time of payment or deposit. Maybe little longer sometimes depending on chromer.
If you do want engraving and or 2 tone plating. We do have a hookup on that also.

Please contact either me KUSTOMBUILDER or TATT2DANNY
We accept paypal, money orders and checks. Other forms of payments are available but please ask.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Feb 6 2008, 04:46 PM~9879792
> *Good looking out big dog!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> hit us up with a pm :biggrin:
> *


ANY TIME HOMIE ,THEY SHOULD'NT MOVE THIS TOPIC FROME HERE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 6 2008, 05:50 PM~9879812
> *ANY TIME HOMIE ,THEY SHOULD'NT MOVE THIS TOPIC FROME HERE
> *


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 6 2008, 04:47 PM~9879799
> *I should have your stuff done by next week.
> *


PM ME WITH THE PRIZE .


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 6 2008, 05:51 PM~9879821
> *PM ME WITH THE PRIZE .
> *


I will as soon as we are ready to cut.Like i told you.ill take care of you.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

START POSTING PICTURES ON THIS TOPIC


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 6 2008, 05:54 PM~9879844
> *START POSTING PICTURES ON THIS TOPIC
> *


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 6 2008, 04:53 PM~9879834
> *I will as soon as we are ready to cut.Like i told you.ill take care of you.
> *


  HOMIE GOOD LOOKING OUT  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

My future plaque.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Misc car items.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Some bike items.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Upstate CC
the design.then the plaque we cut.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

The very first plaques we did. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Homies car club necklace pendants.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Low times batt hold downs.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

More coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 6 2008, 05:05 PM~9879930
> *More coming soon. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 6 2008, 06:09 PM~9879960
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: kustombuilder, GRINGO_CONNECT


:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 6 2008, 08:33 PM~9880096
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: kustombuilder, GRINGO_CONNECT
> :biggrin:
> *


hows it going homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Feb 6 2008, 06:38 PM~9880129
> *hows it going homie
> *


great so far.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 6 2008, 09:36 PM~9880504
> *great so far.
> *


good to hear,keep up the good work and im sure it will continue


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Feb 6 2008, 09:10 PM~9881487
> *good to hear,keep up the good work and im sure it will continue
> *


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

im tellin you, put one in the vehicle parts too :angry: but name it Kustom Lazer Cutting so they know you do more than just plaques right off the bat bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 7 2008, 12:27 AM~9883768
> *im tellin you, put one in the vehicle parts too :angry: but name it Kustom Lazer Cutting so they know you do more than just plaques right off the bat bro
> *


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 6 2008, 11:33 PM~9883820
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 7 2008, 12:36 AM~9883839
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin: done


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 6 2008, 11:40 PM~9883859
> *:biggrin: done
> *


:thumbsup: now have them all connect to that one :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 7 2008, 12:42 AM~9883870
> *:thumbsup: now have them all connect to that one  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

good morning fellow riders. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c. (Jun 5, 2007)

I felt left out :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Rollerz c.c._@Feb 7 2008, 05:25 PM~9888577
> *  I felt left out :biggrin:
> *


never bro.we are just trying to get to everybody in a timely manner.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN IT KB LETS SEE SOME SAMPLES!!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 7 2008, 06:39 PM~9889229
> *DAMN IT KB LETS SEE SOME SAMPLES!!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL
> *


i got samples everywhere.


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

THE WORK LOOKS DISTINGUISHED  :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@Feb 7 2008, 06:53 PM~9889374
> *THE WORK LOOKS DISTINGUISHED   :thumbsup:  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: 
whats up bro.waiting on you to drop off the design.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Update.
for everybody that has asked and we are working on.I will be creating list and keeping better track of all our work.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 8 2008, 08:46 PM~9898781
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Good morning homies.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 10 2008, 07:16 PM~9910817
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Feb 6 2008, 06:49 PM~9879805
> *If you or anybody you know needs plaques or anything cut out.Let me know.We can do bike plaques,necklaces,knock off chips,Licence plate frames,key chains,or just about anything you can think of.i can even do a custom computer case with your logo or plaque cut out on the side.
> 
> Updated price list as of Feb 01,2008
> ...


can you do white gold????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 11 2008, 11:05 AM~9915631
> *can you do white gold????
> *


good question.nobody has ever asked.let me see.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

what up guys.im back on LIL tomorrow.Sorry i was mia.I was in the hospital with severe bronchitis.Im better today.I will be getting back on track asap.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

WHAT UP HOMIE,WAITIN ON THAT PM :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEMENTED_1_@Feb 20 2008, 12:57 AM~9984337
> *WHAT UP HOMIE,WAITIN ON THAT PM :biggrin:
> *


i will pm you in a few.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

look at the new steering wheel we are coming out with. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry9995755


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Feb 21 2008, 06:52 PM~9998408
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 21 2008, 09:17 PM~10000043
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Feb 23 2008, 04:33 PM~10012927
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

How much do you think it would be for one like this is


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 25 2008, 11:14 AM~10024377
> *How much do you think it would be for one like this is
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey bro. Just curious if your design guy was able to make those adjustments. No hurry, just curious. Thanks, Matt.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Feb 25 2008, 09:23 PM~10029463
> *Hey bro. Just curious if your design guy was able to make those adjustments.  No hurry, just curious.  Thanks, Matt.
> *


I will check with him in the morning.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Feb 25 2008, 09:23 PM~10029463
> *Hey bro. Just curious if your design guy was able to make those adjustments.  No hurry, just curious.  Thanks, Matt.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 25 2008, 11:22 AM~10024413
> *pm sent
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 26 2008, 09:18 AM~10032939
> *:thumbsup:
> *


waiting on you bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Feb 25 2008, 09:23 PM~10029463
> *Hey bro. Just curious if your design guy was able to make those adjustments.  No hurry, just curious.  Thanks, Matt.
> *


PM sent matt.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 26 2008, 08:28 PM~10037721
> *:thumbsup:
> *


looking foward to doing your plaques.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 26 2008, 08:54 AM~10033087
> *PM sent matt.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

whats the turn around time? I have the design already made....whats the turn around time with no chrome? lmk homie thanks!

oh for about 5 plaques...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 26 2008, 11:55 PM~10039576
> *whats the turn around time? I have the design already made....whats the turn around time with no chrome? lmk homie thanks!
> 
> oh for about 5 plaques...
> *


for that.1 week.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 26 2008, 11:55 PM~10039576
> *whats the turn around time? I have the design already made....whats the turn around time with no chrome? lmk homie thanks!
> 
> oh for about 5 plaques...
> *


for that.1 week.  from the time of deposit.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 01:02 AM~10039611
> *for that.1 week.  from the time of deposit.
> *


wow! how bout with chrome on only 4 plaques?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 27 2008, 12:05 AM~10039630
> *wow! how bout with chrome on only 4 plaques?
> *


2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

do you do engraving also? I was actually going to go with some one else but its seems that they dont meet their deadlines....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 27 2008, 12:14 AM~10039709
> *do you do engraving also? I was actually going to go with some one else but its seems that they dont meet their deadlines....
> *


we can do engraving but we are testing that out right now.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 01:15 AM~10039717
> *we can do engraving but we are testing that out right now.
> *


cool, i sent you a pm homie get at me


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 27 2008, 12:23 AM~10039759
> *cool, i sent you a pm homie get at me
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Got some new things cut this week.i will post pic in a few. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Here come the pics. :biggrin: 
first.some lowtimes knockoff chips.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Next.
DIP'N CC pendant and plaque.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Next.
863 Polk county CC


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Next.some bike sprokets.


































more pics coming later. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Pics of stuff we have done.many more pics to come. :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

nice work


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 27 2008, 08:02 PM~10044889
> *nice work
> *


that upstate ones bad ass!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs+Feb 27 2008, 07:03 PM~10044901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.  we can take care of you also. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 01:57 PM~10042720
> *Next.some bike sprokets.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 07:13 PM~10044972
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that upstate one is different.. very nice.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 27 2008, 07:03 PM~10044901
> *that upstate ones bad ass!
> *


yea it is,, HOOK US UP HOMIE!!

U got any pics of Gold and chrome plaques???


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+Feb 27 2008, 09:16 PM~10046004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  need something done?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

That is some awesome work David!! Keep it up...

I have a friend that want to do a custom grill insert for his truck.. I will have him call you!!

Al


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 27 2008, 10:27 PM~10046695
> *That is some awesome work David!!  Keep it up...
> 
> I have a friend that want to do a custom grill insert for his truck..  I will have him call you!!
> ...


gracias homie.
ya tell him to call me.if you need anything also.dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

OK here it is.this is the proto-type of the caddy wheel we will be offering.we still need to test it.but heres a sneek peek. :biggrin: let the drooling begin. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 10:53 PM~10046988
> *OK here it is.this is the proto-type of the caddy wheel we will be offering.we still need to test it.but heres a sneek peek. :biggrin: let the drooling begin. :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2008, 12:37 PM~10050371
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

i need a few car club plaques please can i get a price for a chrome one and a number where i can reach you ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Feb 28 2008, 04:17 PM~10051931
> *i need a few car club plaques please can i get a price for a chrome one and a number where i can reach you ...
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 11:53 PM~10046988
> *OK here it is.this is the proto-type of the caddy wheel we will be offering.we still need to test it.but heres a sneek peek. :biggrin: let the drooling begin. :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats bad ass!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 28 2008, 06:30 PM~10052866
> *damn thats bad ass!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

TTT, any ideas yet


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 29 2008, 10:03 AM~10057456
> *TTT, any ideas yet
> *


we have some real good ideas.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 29 2008, 05:39 PM~10060728
> *
> *



You sir have a pm. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Feb 29 2008, 10:13 PM~10062094
> *You sir have a pm. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  replied


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

you get my PM homie :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 29 2008, 11:27 PM~10062602
> *you get my PM homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

more pics of the wheel. :biggrin: im picking it up today.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

My custom knock of chips.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

some ideas for some battery tie downs. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I saw this posted somewhere else.i would like to do one for my caddy. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey David PM me your number...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 2 2008, 07:36 PM~10072284
> *Hey David PM me your number...
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

JUST WAITING BIG HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


TTT for some nice designs.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 4 2008, 06:01 PM~10088393
> *JUST WAITING BIG HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TTT for some nice designs.....
> *


  you wont be disapointed.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 5 2008, 12:00 PM~10094533
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 08:00 PM~10044868
> *Pics of stuff we have done.many more pics to come. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 4 2008, 06:01 PM~10088393
> *JUST WAITING BIG HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TTT for some nice designs.....
> *


We came up with these for you.what do you think so far. :biggrin: i like the one with the clown.something new and diffrent.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 6 2008, 12:23 PM~10104455
> *NICE :thumbsup:
> *


your stuff is next. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

New Caddy knockoff chips that will be out real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

YOU THE MAN ...... :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 6 2008, 01:11 PM~10104845
> *YOU THE MAN ...... :worship:
> *


we try. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

U GOT THE DESIGN


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 6 2008, 04:18 PM~10106282
> *U GOT THE DESIGN
> *


pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 6 2008, 04:25 PM~10106330
> *
> *


yours are at the cutters.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 6 2008, 06:17 PM~10107313
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

you get our design done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Mar 7 2008, 03:53 PM~10114680
> *you get our design done yet?  :biggrin:
> *


we will have it early next week.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 7 2008, 10:13 PM~10117385
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 9 2008, 07:55 PM~10128999
> *
> *


i will send you a pic of your plaque in the morning before i take it to chrome.  it looks bad azz.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 9 2008, 08:19 PM~10129171
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I think your PM box is full homie been trying to contact you......

Any new designs? I've been trying to work on another one also lmk what you got homie thanks! PM me....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 10 2008, 12:51 AM~10131602
> *I think your PM box is full homie been trying to contact you......
> 
> Any new designs? I've been trying to work on another one also lmk what you got homie thanks! PM me....
> *


done.but that wont last.i have to empty it twice a day. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

big plaque for DIP'N C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Finally got the upstate c.c. stuff back from the chromer.  NY-BOSSMAN is happy.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Just got GHETTO PASS C.C. paques from the cutter.they are going to get a chrome bath now. :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 10 2008, 06:57 PM~10136595
> *
> *


Glad your happy.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 10 2008, 05:58 PM~10136600
> *Glad your happy.
> *



:thumbsup: We appreciate your professionalism and qaulity service homie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 10 2008, 08:05 PM~10137167
> *:thumbsup: We appreciate your professionalism and qaulity service homie.
> *


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

How big are the plaques? what are the sizes?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 10 2008, 08:32 PM~10137476
> *How big are the plaques? what are the sizes?
> *


Most common size is 15 in.but we can cut them any size you like.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wut it dew homie :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 10 2008, 09:59 PM~10138735
> *wut it dew homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

did you get the designs by a chance??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 10 2008, 10:09 PM~10138871
> *did you get the designs by a chance??
> *


we are working on them this week.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o i thought u said you had some you wanted to show me today! but thats cool


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## pocketchange (Feb 8, 2007)

thisis our plaque. you should give me your number we could use a few plakas you know


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pocketchange_@Mar 11 2008, 02:50 AM~10140740
> *thisis our plaque. you should give me your number we could use a few plakas you know
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Latin Essence C.C. plaque. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

509's Finest plaques.Ready for a chrome bath.I will post pics of thier necklace pendants later.old plaque at the bottom. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy: good morning everybody.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2008, 11:00 AM~10150899
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up brotha.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

shit jus hanging, just waitin on you homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2008, 11:05 AM~10150932
> *shit jus hanging,  just waitin on you homie
> *


  im on it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Since this a RAIDER topic. :biggrin: 
Here is a full size RAIDER sheild i just lasercut for myself.  
Its about 3 ft tall.I need to weld the handles this weekend so i can hold it,paint the shield black and polish all the stuff up and put it together. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 12 2008, 01:25 PM~10151843
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

what you got for me homie..... lmk


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT for my shield.dam.i already have 49 request for this thing. :0 


> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2008, 11:24 AM~10151085
> *Since this a RAIDER topic. :biggrin:
> Here is a full size RAIDER sheild i just lasercut for myself.
> Its about 3 ft tall.I need to weld the handles this weekend so i can hold it,paint the shield black and polish all the stuff up and put it together. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 12 2008, 05:42 PM~10153113
> *what you got for me homie..... lmk
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 12 2008, 04:42 PM~10153113
> *what you got for me homie..... lmk
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 12 2008, 09:25 PM~10154804
> *what you got for me homie..... lmk
> *


TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 15 2008, 12:40 AM~10172821
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 12:54 PM~10042697
> *Next.
> 863 Polk county CC
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED 33810 AND IN GOLD MAYBE SOME LAZER CUT YOU KNOW


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Mar 15 2008, 08:05 PM~10177022
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED 33810 AND IN GOLD MAYBE SOME LAZER CUT YOU KNOW
> *


pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homie wats gud with ya, i see you be a bizzy man huh you need to hire sum people 4 ya lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 16 2008, 10:36 AM~10179689
> *  sup homie wats gud with ya, i see you be a bizzy man huh you need to hire sum people 4 ya lol
> *


  nah.well get it.i should have something today for ya.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 16 2008, 12:20 PM~10179852
> * nah.well get it.i should have something today for ya.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 16 2008, 12:47 PM~10180366
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

dude does the damn thang... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Mar 16 2008, 04:10 PM~10181387
> *dude does the damn thang...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:|


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 16 2008, 05:33 PM~10182115
> *:|
> *


Sup homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 16 2008, 07:31 PM~10182617
> *Sup homie
> *


 :biggrin: just relaxing.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHAT ARE YOUR PRICES HOMEY?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 17 2008, 12:00 AM~10185185
> *WHAT ARE YOUR PRICES HOMEY?
> *


For?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

These are just samples for pictures.
The chips will be cut in 1/16 Stainless so that you can polish them.
We will not be offering these plated.If you want them plated.You will need to have them plated yourself.Maybe in the future we will.
Price is 60 a set.Shipping is 5 bucks in the US.
If you order a few sets.I will try to give you a discount.
We also do custom chips.if you have an idea.Pm me.
We will be offering impala,regal,olds,bowtie chips in the near future.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

We also have a matching steering wheel that will be available next week. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

any luck with a design yet


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Mar 17 2008, 10:14 PM~10193304
> *any luck with a design yet
> *


let me find out with my designer.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Just got the first steering wheel plated. :biggrin: 
What do you guys think?
They will be available for sale next week.If you are interested in one.Please me.


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 18 2008, 07:38 AM~10195585
> *let me find out with my designer.
> *


ok :biggrin: damn that steering is nice might have to see about gettin one with the club logo in it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Mar 18 2008, 11:49 AM~10197012
> *ok :biggrin:  damn that  steering is nice might have to see about gettin one with the club logo in it
> *


Just left you a voice mail and sent you a email.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2008, 12:21 PM~10197219
> *
> *


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 18 2008, 03:44 PM~10198885
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2008, 10:09 AM~10204367
> *
> *


hey homie so did you get with your designer? did you want me to send em the fonts i wanted? lmk homie thanx


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 19 2008, 09:16 AM~10204407
> *hey homie so did you get with your designer? did you want me to send em the fonts i wanted? lmk homie thanx
> *


please do if you have them. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here are some chips we are cutting right now for you guys.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 19 2008, 11:02 AM~10205264
> *here are some chips we are cutting right now for you guys.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

We also have some wheel chips for your 94-96 Impalas.
:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Heres a Plaque we did for a gentlemen in polk county.
He wanted it painted white.

1st Unpainted.then painted. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Mar 19 2008, 05:08 PM~10208243
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 19 2008, 09:00 PM~10210422
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

ANY LUCK????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 19 2008, 10:30 PM~10211289
> *ANY LUCK????
> *


I will try to have something in the morning.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Mar 19 2008, 04:08 PM~10208243
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


well i take it you like my design for the plaques? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds good .....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:around:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 20 2008, 07:19 PM~10217772
> *:around:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 20 2008, 11:23 AM~10214722
> *well i take it you like my design for the plaques? :0  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea cant wait to get one and put it in th car. you do real good work :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Mar 20 2008, 09:52 PM~10218595
> *hell yea cant wait to get one and put it in th car. you do real good work :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 20 2008, 05:15 PM~10216584
> *:biggrin:
> *


PM SENT, get at me asap homie!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 20 2008, 09:59 PM~10218653
> *PM SENT, get at me asap homie!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 20 2008, 11:01 PM~10218668
> *:biggrin:
> *


STOP SMILING FOOL!
























:roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 20 2008, 10:03 PM~10218679
> *STOP SMILING FOOL!
> :roflmao:
> *


im just a happy mofo.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 20 2008, 11:06 PM~10218696
> *im just a happy mofo.
> *


once I get my plaques ill be doin the same :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 20 2008, 10:07 PM~10218708
> *once I get my plaques ill be doin the same  :biggrin:
> *


you and i both.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

509 Pendants we are doing. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Some Team Muscle Grill Badges.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Some Impala SS stuff we are testing.  anybody wants these 2 pieces.make me a offer.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 21 2008, 04:35 PM~10224602
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 20 2008, 10:59 PM~10218653
> *PM SENT, get at me asap homie!
> *


 :uh: 
HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO ANSWER A CUSTOMERS PM?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 22 2008, 12:57 PM~10229574
> *:uh:
> HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO ANSWER A CUSTOMERS PM?
> *


PMED. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nice bro


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Adolf Hitler (Jan 5, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY, I HAVE BAD NEWS. OUR MACHINE BROKE LAST NIGHT TO CUT OUR STUFF. THE HOUSING FOR THE HEAD CRACKED. WE ARE GOING TO SEE IF OUR OLD MACHINE WILL DO THE FINE SMALL INTRICATE CUTS WE HAVE BEEN DOING. THE GOOD NEWS IS THAT IT WILL ONLY BE DOWN FOR A FEW DAYS. WE ALREADY HAVE THE PART ON ORDER AND IS IN THE SHIPPING PROCCESS RIGHT NOW, AS WE SPEAKE. SO JUST A LITTLE DELAY. THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME. * </span> TATT2DANNY  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 25 2008, 08:16 AM~10249493
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY, I HAVE BAD NEWS. OUR MACHINE BROKE LAST NIGHT TO CUT OUR STUFF. THE HOUSING FOR THE HEAD CRACKED. WE ARE GOING TO SEE IF OUR OLD MACHINE WILL DO THE FINE SMALL INTRICATE CUTS WE HAVE BEEN DOING. THE GOOD NEWS IS THAT IT WILL ONLY BE DOWN FOR A FEW DAYS. WE ALREADY HAVE THE PART ON ORDER AND IS IN THE SHIPPING PROCCESS RIGHT NOW, AS WE SPEAKE. SO JUST A LITTLE DELAY. THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME.   </span> TATT2DANNY   :biggrin:
> *


I just got off the phone with the parts dept. :biggrin: 
We should have the part by the end of the week so we will be back up and running ver soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Some stuff we cut before the machine broke down.

509 Finest pendants ready to go get a chrome bath.



























Suenos locos Knockoff chips




























Suenos loco Pendants




























Latin Essence plaques.! 1/8 and the other 1/4 thick.




















INTERNATIONAL Plaque chrome



















Flame bike handle bars.




















Caddy Wheel back from chrome and ready for testing.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 25 2008, 05:23 PM~10253578
> *
> *


Yours should be back form chrom wed or so.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2008, 04:20 PM~10253549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship: 

pm'd :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 25 2008, 05:27 PM~10253613
> *:0   :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :worship:
> 
> pm'd :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

ANy good news how is it going?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 25 2008, 09:16 AM~10249493
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY, I HAVE BAD NEWS. OUR MACHINE BROKE LAST NIGHT TO CUT OUR STUFF. THE HOUSING FOR THE HEAD CRACKED. WE ARE GOING TO SEE IF OUR OLD MACHINE WILL DO THE FINE SMALL INTRICATE CUTS WE HAVE BEEN DOING. THE GOOD NEWS IS THAT IT WILL ONLY BE DOWN FOR A FEW DAYS. WE ALREADY HAVE THE PART ON ORDER AND IS IN THE SHIPPING PROCCESS RIGHT NOW, AS WE SPEAKE. SO JUST A LITTLE DELAY. THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME.   </span> TATT2DANNY   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: hey homie you didnt answer my PM yet and its been about a week or longer....PLEASE RESPOND TO MY PM 

I'm trying get this thing moving.....*GET AT ME*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs+Mar 25 2008, 10:57 PM~10256849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pmed.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 27 2008, 10:15 PM~10273101
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 28 2008, 01:01 PM~10277370
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 28 2008, 05:43 PM~10278869
> *:biggrin:
> *


did you get my last pm?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

..SO YOU DOING TODAY??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 28 2008, 05:43 PM~10278869
> *:biggrin:
> *


man i cant wait to see this shit what we talked about homie:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO U COMMING OUT THIS WEEKEND?????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 28 2008, 06:23 PM~10279396
> *SO  U COMMING OUT THIS  WEEKEND?????
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Good morning everybody :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

great work :0 love it man


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 29 2008, 01:50 PM~10284094
> *great work :0  love it man
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 29 2008, 08:31 PM~10286145
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Club Vice Presiden

Posts: 1,173
Joined: Mar 2005
From: Modesto Ca
Car Club: Down 2 Ryde CC 209 




QUOTE(Down2Ryde_CC_209 @ Mar 27 2008, 01:42 AM) 
Any body know of a lazer cutting place in the modesto area or northern cali..
Just started a new club and we need plaques done...thanx in advance


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 30 2008, 12:18 AM~10287651
> *Club Vice Presiden
> 
> Posts: 1,173
> ...


  
good looking out. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 30 2008, 08:46 PM~10293096
> *
> *


getting your stuff from chrome by tue. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 31 2008, 02:19 PM~10298825
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 31 2008, 08:41 PM~10302282
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 31 2008, 10:26 PM~10302835
> *:biggrin:
> *


sent ya a pm dogg


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 31 2008, 10:18 PM~10303339
> *sent ya a pm dogg
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Hows it looking homeboy?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Apr 1 2008, 05:00 PM~10309712
> *Hows it looking homeboy?
> *


im going to try to pick them up today. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP U GET A PRICE ON THAT GOLD?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 2 2008, 08:55 AM~10314976
> *SUP U GET A PRICE ON THAT GOLD?
> *


i will today. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 2 2008, 10:10 AM~10315487
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice work how much for a design?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956+Apr 2 2008, 04:52 PM~10318834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im meeting the chromer today.if all goes well.i will ship in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 2 2008, 10:12 AM~10315066
> *i will today. :biggrin:
> *


any word?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

pm me on the prices.....


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

:biggrin: ill be sendin you that big order in the next week or 2. you get a price on some wheel chips yet.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i will call you all in the morning.i am so exausted.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 2 2008, 10:36 PM~10321951
> *  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Our lasercutting myspace page.still under construction.  

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=364524686


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

LACTICITY C.C. plaques ready to ship. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Suenos locos plaques,charms and knockoff chips ready to be plated.The plaques have 3D letters. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Riding Low BC taken to Carlos Salas to get engraved.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

2 other plaques we did.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Some bike sprokets we cut for the guys in the bike section. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Some handle bars we did for a bike customer. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

GHETTO PASS Las Vegas


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey David. I like it. The plaque is tight. My homie will definately be pleased. Thanks for the phone call. Appreciate the quality service homie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Apr 3 2008, 05:20 PM~10327865
> *Hey David.  I like it.  The plaque is tight.  My  homie will definately be pleased.  Thanks for the phone call.  Appreciate the quality service homie.
> *


thank you.glad you like it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

509 Finest


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

this is bad ass homie! how much for something like this!




> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 6 2008, 05:01 PM~9879901
> *Upstate CC
> the design.then the plaque we cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPeopleCarClub_@Apr 3 2008, 11:47 PM~10331328
> *this is bad ass homie! how much for something like this!
> *


pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Our lasercutting myspace page.still under construction.  

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=364524686


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok everybody.we are caught up from the week the machine was down.  
we are going to get a few of the pending designs done this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 06:11 PM~10337283
> *Ok everybody.we are caught up from the week the machine was down.
> we are going to get a few of the pending designs done this weekend. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: does that include mine


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 4 2008, 10:15 PM~10339057
> *:biggrin: does that include mine
> *


yes sir.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

ANYBODY? I NEED PLAQUES ASAP FOR MY CLUB. THE LOOT IS READY. WE ARE IN COMPTON SO SOME BODY GET BACK AT ME PLEASE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Apr 6 2008, 11:22 PM~10351989
> *ANYBODY? I NEED PLAQUES ASAP FOR MY CLUB. THE LOOT IS READY. WE ARE IN COMPTON SO SOME BODY GET BACK AT ME PLEASE
> *


 :biggrin: pm sent.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Pics of the Caprice Rear end reinforcment.On its way to chrome tonite.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Some wheel chip samples we cut.More samples and desighns coming real soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Custom Cadillac plaque.We made this for somebody,but they have not responded.Its for sale.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Whats the thickest you can make them?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 7 2008, 01:25 PM~10355886
> *Whats the thickest you can make them?
> *


we can cut up to 1 in.but you lose a little detail the thicker you go.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

RO Steering wheel samples for Troy the CEO of ROLLERZ.On the way to chrome tonite.Im handing these to him at san Berdo.
These are made to fit the Grant hubs.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2008, 12:40 PM~10356069
> *RO Steering wheel samples for Troy the CEO of ROLLERZ.On the way to chrome tonite.Im handing these to him at san Berdo.
> These are made to fit the Grant hubs.
> 
> ...


You do some real nice work need to talk to my fellow club members about doing some work with you.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 7 2008, 01:57 PM~10356202
> *You do some real nice work need to talk to my fellow club members about doing some work with you.
> *


we would be happy to help you out when your ready.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2008, 01:03 PM~10356264
> *we would be happy to help you out when your ready.
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 7 2008, 02:14 PM~10356393
> *Thanks :thumbsup:
> *


anytime. :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Whats up Kustombuilder, any updates? lmk homie pm me


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2008, 11:25 PM~10361331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 8 2008, 11:27 AM~10363973
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Updated price list on page 1.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

good morning everybody :wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 10 2008, 10:12 AM~10380842
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*DIP'N Gold Pendant*_










_*509 Finest Pendant*_











_*Chromed RO Steering Wheels*_


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hope im next :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 10 2008, 12:22 PM~10381723
> *hope im next :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I just got the Billet horn button in the mail.I wanted t show you all how it will look with the Horn button on.
Please disregard the streaks on the wheels.Its from the bubble wrap.
Again,These wheels are made to fit the Grant hubs.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

*WHATS UP DAWG WHERE ARE WE AT? LMK HOMIE......*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

you need plaques made for your car club or bike club,custom lazer cut   
pm kustombuilder
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=27379
or tatt2danny
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=44378


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Apr 10 2008, 05:05 PM~10384300
> *WHATS UP DAWG WHERE ARE WE AT? LMK HOMIE......
> *


X123593-I8093245


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+Apr 10 2008, 07:38 PM~10385730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we are finishing it up this week.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 11:49 PM~10387581
> *:biggrin:
> we are finishing it up this week.
> *


thanks! send me the final design with the bars homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 10 2008, 11:03 PM~10387679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 10 2008, 06:10 PM~10384896
> *you need plaques made for your car club or bike club,custom lazer cut
> pm kustombuilder
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=27379
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Good morning everybody.Lets get back into the swing of things. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hellllllllllllllllll yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

YO WASSUP HOMIES, SUP WITH THE JUST KLOWNIN PLAQUES.. WE READY JUST WAITIN FOR YALL.. WE NEED THEM ASAP.. HOLLA AT US


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## blaznlow79 (Mar 31, 2008)

any progress on tha leacy stuff


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP HOMIE :biggrin: EVERTHANG STRAIGHT?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 20 2008, 08:17 PM~10462422
> *SUP HOMIE :biggrin:  EVERTHANG STRAIGHT?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 19 2008, 10:06 PM~10456667
> *YO WASSUP HOMIES, SUP WITH THE JUST KLOWNIN PLAQUES.. WE READY JUST WAITIN FOR YALL.. WE NEED THEM ASAP.. HOLLA AT US
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 24 2008, 03:35 PM~10494926
> *
> *


working on them right now.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

, itll help alot if we can get them b4 may 20..  let us know homie..

can u show me what itll look like double stacked gold and chrome?
and how much?
thanks


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 24 2008, 05:43 PM~10495358
> *working on them right now.
> *


COME ON KUSTOM....WE LEFT OFF WITH YOU GUYS JUST MAKING SURE IT WAS SYMMETRICAL....ITS NOT THAT HARD....OR IS IT? YOU NEED TO LET ME KNOW WHATS GOING ON ASAP, PM ME OR CALL ME...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Apr 24 2008, 09:30 PM~10497711
> *COME ON KUSTOM....WE LEFT OFF WITH YOU GUYS JUST MAKING SURE IT WAS SYMMETRICAL....ITS NOT THAT HARD....OR IS IT? YOU NEED TO LET ME KNOW WHATS GOING ON ASAP, PM ME OR CALL ME...
> *


not hard at all.working on it now.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

wut up then?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 28 2008, 08:40 AM~10519930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trying to finish them up rightnow. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

here ya go i would like to try to combine the skyline into the original design
:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Immortal Cutty_@Apr 28 2008, 01:32 PM~10522366
> *here ya go i would like to try to combine the skyline into the original design
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i was thinking this one is better.


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Immortal Cutty_@Apr 28 2008, 01:41 PM~10522469
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:around:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 28 2008, 02:29 PM~10522948
> *:around:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 29 2008, 08:38 AM~10529841
> *
> *


*UPDATE??????????????*


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Immortal Cutty_@Apr 28 2008, 02:32 PM~10522366
> *here ya go i would like to try to combine the skyline into the original design
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK WITH THAT HOMIE, THIS GUY TAKES FOREVER JUST TO GET THE DESIGN SYMMETRICAL!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Apr 29 2008, 06:47 PM~10535264
> *GOOD LUCK WITH THAT HOMIE, THIS GUY TAKES FOREVER JUST TO GET THE DESIGN SYMMETRICAL!
> *


dang homie already giving kustombuilder a bad rap.maybe you just dont know how bussy they are and how much work piles up with all the orders that come with the bussnes,sometimes peaple think that there the only ones placing orders,
:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

ttt for KB.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 29 2008, 08:14 PM~10535529
> *dang homie already giving kustombuilder a bad rap.maybe you just dont know how bussy they are and how much work piles up with all the orders that come with the bussnes,sometimes peaple think that there the only ones placing orders,
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


thanks bro for understanding.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 29 2008, 07:14 PM~10535529
> *dang homie already giving kustombuilder a bad rap.maybe you just dont know how bussy they are and how much work piles up with all the orders that come with the bussnes,sometimes peaple think that there the only ones placing orders,
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


yup yup, 2 guys in it and only me doing the designs.  i get a littl e backed up real quick. what i am gonna start doing is charging the design fees up front. this way i can get the window shoppers away from our paying customers time!. i have about 52 diffrent request right now, but who is really gonna pay for things???????
so please be patient with us, thank you Danny  :biggrin:


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

homie i need some prices for a plaque??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 30 2008, 08:36 PM~10546296
> *yup yup, 2 guys in it and only me doing the designs.   i get a littl e backed up real quick. what i am gonna start doing is charging the design fees up front. this way i can get the window shoppers away from our paying customers time!. i have about 52 diffrent request right now, but who is really gonna pay for things???????
> so please be patient with us, thank you Danny   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JayJay209_@Apr 30 2008, 08:44 PM~10546399
> *homie i need some prices for a plaque??
> *


pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

suuuppppppppp


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 3 2008, 11:48 AM~10566628
> *suuuppppppppp
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

homie whats the price on the plaques?? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JayJay209_@May 3 2008, 11:53 AM~10566649
> *homie whats the price on the plaques?? :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@May 3 2008, 08:09 PM~10569033
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Monte Carlo Steering Wheel we just did.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Knockoff chips are now available.Pm me if your interested.

Impala
Olds
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 5 2008, 05:58 PM~10581523
> *Monte Carlo Steering Wheel we just did.
> 
> 
> ...


I like that  

Whats up with the plaque homie? did the cutting start? lmk homie....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

did you fix that design i need it for the layout of are shirts and banner :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 6 2008, 09:29 AM~10587489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure did. :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 6 2008, 05:26 PM~10591463
> *I need to call you.
> sure did. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Dont 4get to send me pics as soon as you can dawg thanks...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 6 2008, 04:34 PM~10591548
> *:0 Dont 4get to send me pics as soon as you can dawg thanks...
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

whats up brother holla at me if you need a little something for drawing it up we really wanna see what you come up with we are still gonna have the old style made also so just let me know something i know your busy so i'm not sweating it right now just when you get a chance thanks

adam aka chess


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 5 2008, 07:30 PM~10582222
> *Knockoff chips are now available.Pm me if your interested.
> 
> Impala
> ...


U NEVER RESPONDED MY PM HOMIE!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 6 2008, 04:26 PM~10591463
> *
> sure did. :biggrin:
> *


cutting started??? :biggrin: got money in my pocket.. lets see them pics.. and how much for double stack gold and chrome.. PM me


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

After Hours CC Plaque and Dash Plaque on the way to chrome.

















Monte Carlo Steering wheel on the way to chrome.

















Some Chips.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> After Hours CC Plaque and Dash Plaque on the way to chrome.


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

NICE WORK HOMIE.. I GOIN TO NEED SOME BATMAN SYMBOL WHEEL CHIPS, AND MAYBE A WHEEL,ABOUT HOW MUCH? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+May 9 2008, 06:29 PM~10619128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 6 2008, 09:22 PM~10594456
> *cutting started???  :biggrin:  got money in my pocket.. lets see them pics.. and how much for double stack gold and chrome.. PM me
> *



r they still being cut? whats up homie?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ttt. wasup??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 11 2008, 08:20 PM~10631298
> *r they still being cut? whats up homie?
> *


yes sir.working on them as we speak.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 12 2008, 08:51 PM~10639710
> *:0
> *


yours too.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

any updates, its been quiet in here homie


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 12 2008, 11:28 PM~10641878
> *
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 14 2008, 10:14 AM~10652927
> *any updates, its been quiet in here homie
> *


we are in the process of cutting.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here are the new 93-96 cadi tail light insert we are gonna start to make. 1st is a normal design and 2nd is for more of the ladies of lowriding. but if it went with the flow of the car i would use that shit too. let me know what you thnk about it.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

nice inserts.

anyword on the cadi stearing wheel?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

NIce insertsss,, damn that just us plaque looks gooodd!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 14 2008, 06:49 PM~10655827
> *here are the new 93-96 cadi tail light insert we are gonna start to make. 1st is a normal design and 2nd is for more of the ladies of lowriding. but if it went with the flow of the car i would use that shit too. let me know what you thnk about it.
> 
> 
> ...


MAKE INSERTS FOR THE 80-92 LACS TO


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 14 2008, 10:31 PM~10658426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by next week we will have the half wrap situation figured out.


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

whats up with our logo bro


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 14 2008, 10:35 PM~10658851
> *by next week we will have the half wrap situation figured out.
> *


 :biggrin: kool. i still have the cash in hand. im ready when you are.


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

WHATS THE WORD HOMIE...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 16 2008, 08:34 PM~10673706
> *:biggrin: kool. i still have the cash in hand. im ready when you are.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 16 2008, 10:36 PM~10674396
> *WHATS THE WORD HOMIE...
> *


getting cut.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2008, 11:40 PM~10674419
> *getting cut.
> *


 :0 IS THIS THE FIRST PLAQUE OR WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 16 2008, 10:44 PM~10674436
> *:0 IS THIS THE FIRST PLAQUE OR WHAT? :biggrin:
> *


no.the 4th or 5th one.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2008, 11:45 PM~10674442
> *no.the 4th or 5th one.
> *


Thanks homie! Im praying to get em before 25th!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 16 2008, 10:52 PM~10674482
> *Thanks homie! Im praying to get em before 25th!
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: and me


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

hey bro i was wondering how those immortal plaque designes were coming along :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RootBeer Rider_@May 19 2008, 09:20 PM~10691827
> *hey bro i was wondering how those immortal plaque designes were coming along  :biggrin:
> *


design is done.i will send it to you in the morning.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2008, 10:27 PM~10692689
> *
> *


  im on it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

alright now :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2008, 10:43 PM~10692933
> *alright now :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 who wants these??????


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 19 2008, 11:16 PM~10692541
> *design is done.i will send it to you in the morning.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anything anything!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 22 2008, 09:49 PM~10716902
> *anything anything!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

hey man like the design we will defintly be doin that :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RootBeer Rider_@May 23 2008, 10:35 PM~10725110
> *hey man like the design we will defintly be doin that :biggrin:
> *


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 15 2008, 12:49 AM~10655827
> *here are the new 93-96 cadi tail light insert we are gonna start to make. 1st is a normal design and 2nd is for more of the ladies of lowriding. but if it went with the flow of the car i would use that shit too. let me know what you thnk about it.
> 
> 
> ...


Send me the 2nd ones for the daily of my wife.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 24 2008, 06:56 AM~10726641
> *Send me the 2nd ones for the daily of my wife.
> *


we are hopeing to have those by next week.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 22 2008, 11:04 PM~10717742
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ANY CHROME YET!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

U KNOW WHAT THICKNESS I WANT FOR MY PLAQUE RIGHT?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2008, 10:28 PM~10758622
> *
> *


damn homie whats up? I still havent received the plaques yet? lmk whats goin on....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 29 2008, 10:34 PM~10767429
> *damn homie whats up? I still havent received the plaques yet? lmk whats goin on....
> *


They are at the chromers.as soon as i get them i will let you know.


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

still lookin for you.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Jun 2 2008, 09:31 PM~10783841
> *still lookin for you.
> *


Trying to call you.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 2 2008, 11:19 PM~10784703
> *
> *


 :biggrin: we are looking good.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AHHHHHHH SHIT MAN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 2 2008, 11:28 PM~10784777
> * AHHHHHHH SHIT MAN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :0  :biggrin:
> *


that makes 2 of us. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Monte Carlo Wheel.
The pics are phone pics.I will get better pics in the morning.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 3 2008, 12:21 AM~10785153
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 29 2008, 10:34 PM~10767429
> *damn homie whats up? I still havent received the plaques yet? lmk whats goin on....
> *


ok bro.this is were im at right now.i went to go get them last night.The chrome was not that good.i didnt want to get them and send them to you and have you unhappy.so i told him to redip them.I hope you understand.They will be done fri.sorry for the delay but i dont want to send you trash.i want you to be happy.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 3 2008, 03:09 PM~10789177
> *ok bro.this is were im at right now.i went to go get them last night.The chrome was not that good.i didnt want to get them and send them to you and have you unhappy.so i told him to redip them.I hope you understand.They will be done fri.sorry for the delay but i dont want to send you trash.i want you to be happy.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I CANT WAITTTTTT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jun 3 2008, 08:24 PM~10791720
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I CANT WAITTTTTT!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me either bro.  even raw they looked bad ass.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ok bro.this is were im at right now.i went to go get them last night.The chrome was not that good.i didnt want to get them and send them to you and have you unhappy.so i told him to redip them.I hope you understand.They will be done fri.sorry for the delay but i dont want to send you trash.i want you to be happy. 


hey this is big AL my chrome was crap 2 so when u going to re chrome it;;i need 2 more homie


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jun 3 2008, 07:24 PM~10791720
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I CANT WAITTTTTT!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok bro.this is were im at right now.i went to go get them last night.The chrome was not that good.i didnt want to get them and send them to you and have you unhappy.so i told him to redip them.I hope you understand.They will be done fri.sorry for the delay but i dont want to send you trash.i want you to be happy.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 4 2008, 10:55 AM~10796168
> *ok bro.this is were im at right now.i went to go get them last night.The chrome was not that good.i didnt want to get them and send them to you and have you unhappy.so i told him to redip them.I hope you understand.They will be done fri.sorry for the delay but i dont want to send you trash.i want you to be happy.
> hey this is big  AL  my chrome was crap 2  so when u going to re chrome it;;i need 2 more homie
> *


yes.this is one example of why i dont go to the same chromer anymore.i thought the chrome on als plaque was good.it wasnt.we are going to redip his.now i inspect the stuff very carfully before sending them out.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 4 2008, 11:16 AM~10796299
> *:0
> *


dont worry.our new plater is a well respected person here in LA.he does alot of show cars.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 4 2008, 01:17 PM~10796317
> *dont worry.our new plater is a well respected person here in LA.he does alot of show cars.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 4 2008, 11:24 AM~10796365
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 3 2008, 01:17 AM~10785142
> *Monte Carlo Wheel.
> The pics are phone pics.I will get better pics in the morning.
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THESE SHIPPED TO 76002??????? THAT IS NICE HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tatt2danny, *Pure Xtc*
wasup big dog, how you guys doing? :biggrin: any good ideas from around the way yet?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 4 2008, 04:16 PM~10799001
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tatt2danny, Pure Xtc
> wasup big dog, how you guys doing? :biggrin:  any good ideas from around the way yet?
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so what kind of time are we looking at;;i also want to dip the club plaque;;ok


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:machinegun: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: (


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey home boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyea yea


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 4 2008, 06:16 PM~10799001
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tatt2danny, Pure Xtc
> wasup big dog, how you guys doing? :biggrin:  any good ideas from around the way yet?
> *


Thought I'd Stop by and Say WHAT UP HOMIES!!! :biggrin: 

Sine ya'all have Bleesed my Threads withs your presence.

*What's Really Good Kustom!!!!*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 5 2008, 04:20 AM~10803248
> *Thought I'd Stop by and Say WHAT UP HOMIES!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Sine ya'all have Bleesed my Threads withs your presence.
> ...


chillin bro.thank you.just trying to make it in this mad mad world.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 5 2008, 07:24 AM~10803803
> *chillin bro.thank you.just trying to make it in this mad mad world.
> *


X2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 5 2008, 11:57 AM~10805178
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 5 2008, 10:24 AM~10803803
> *chillin bro.thank you.just trying to make it in this mad mad world.
> *



I feel You, Just Remember, *"WHAT YOU PUT IN IS WHAT YOU GET OUT!"*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 5 2008, 04:16 PM~10807085
> *I feel You, Just Remember, "WHAT YOU PUT IN IS WHAT YOU GET OUT!"
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still have this plaque for sale.hit me up if your interested.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

wat up peoples havent been in this bitch in a while dig the mc wheel


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 5 2008, 04:20 PM~10807581
> *wat up peoples havent been in this bitch in a while dig the mc wheel
> *


thank you howz it going for you guys?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 5 2008, 05:20 PM~10807581
> *wat up peoples havent been in this bitch in a while dig the mc wheel
> *


your stuff is in the mail.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

TTT.. whats the word?


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

getin ready for them plaques :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 3 2008, 04:09 PM~10789177
> *ok bro.this is were im at right now.i went to go get them last night.The chrome was not that good.i didnt want to get them and send them to you and have you unhappy.so i told him to redip them.I hope you understand.They will be done fri.sorry for the delay but i dont want to send you trash.i want you to be happy.
> *


whats up homie...where we at?


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 10:47 AM~10845614
> *Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 11 2008, 03:44 PM~10847932
> *:thumbsup:
> *


how many you need?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 10:47 AM~10845614
> *Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 10:47 AM~10845614
> *Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 12 2008, 07:50 AM~10853328
> *Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok everybody. I want to update everybody on our business.
Due to the overwhelming demand of people that need custom stuff cut. We have decided to start doing this full time instead of part time. We just bought or very own Laser cutter last week and we are looking at a Water jet this week. We are in the process of moving to our new location in Santa Fe Springs Cali. We should be fully operational by the middle of July. At the moment we are trying to get all the orders that we are working on out to all of you. Please be patient with us during this transition. Thank you all that have giving us a chance to grow. We look forward to continuing to do business with you. If you have any questions or concerns. Please feel free to pm me. In the mean time.I will work hard to get the current orders filled.


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 17 2008, 04:03 PM~10890772
> *Ok everybody. I want to update everybody on our business.
> Due to the overwhelming demand of people that need custom stuff cut. We have decided to start doing this full time instead of part time. We just bought or very own Laser cutter last week and we are looking at a Water jet this week. We are in the process of moving to our new location in Santa Fe Springs Cali. We should be fully operational by the middle of  July. At the moment we are trying to get all the orders that we are working on out to all of you. Please be patient with us during this transition. Thank you all that have giving us a chance to grow. We look forward to continuing to do business with you. If you have any questions or concerns. Please feel free to pm me. In the mean time.I will work hard to get the current orders filled.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Jun 17 2008, 09:02 PM~10892505
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

CLEAR YOUR PM BOX HOMIE....THANKS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 19 2008, 05:10 PM~10908100
> *CLEAR YOUR PM BOX HOMIE....THANKS
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hello everybody, i just got off the phone with kustombuilder. he had a family emergency and is on his way out of tow as we speak. he will be out probably for the remaider of the week. we are very sorry for this misshap. for everybody that has an order in with us right now please be a little more patient with us. David is the one who handles all of our products in L.A., i am the designer but i will helpout as much as possible. i can not get any pics or special orders myself, as i am in Arizona. once again sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok i did thes for a person and wasn't feeling them for the flow of the ride. so i will be offering these to the general public. let me know what you think of them


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

could you make this into a plaque and the bottom say "not a club just family" same font and all










also what are the width and heights on a typical lowrider bike plaque..


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 26 2008, 07:27 PM~10959673
> *could you make this into a plaque and the bottom say "not a club just family" same font and all
> 
> 
> ...



yes i can make that into a plaque. i try to make them about 15inches wide by whatever it scales to tall. this one looks like it will be about 7-9 inces tall


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ok cool, just curious what are we looking at on turn around and what are you methods of payments, id want them raw for now..


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 26 2008, 08:45 PM~10960301
> *ok cool, just curious what are we looking at on turn around and what are you methods of payments, id want them raw for now..
> *


pm sent


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

just checking in again, see if you got the paypal address double checked or not. might order an additional plaque or two


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

got bored started playin with photoshop thought this looked good even though i know yalls will be cleaner & more exact in the measurements.. plus the bar going thru detached can be a lil bit longer.. like i said i got bored it happens when the lil one is asleep along with her mom.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 28 2008, 03:37 AM~10968600
> *got bored started playin with photoshop thought this looked good even though i know yalls will be cleaner & more exact in the measurements..  plus the bar going thru detached can be a lil bit longer.. like i said i got bored it happens when the lil one is asleep along with her mom.
> 
> 
> ...


what about something like this?? oh it measures 15x7


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hell ya thats sick... hook it up... got that paypal addy cause im down to send payment now!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 22 2008, 10:22 AM~10924505
> *hello everybody, i just got off the phone with kustombuilder. he had a family emergency and is on his way out of tow as we speak. he will be out probably for the remaider of the week. we are very sorry for this misshap. for everybody that has an order in with us right now please be a little more patient with us. David is the one who handles all of our products in L.A., i am the designer but i will helpout as much as possible. i can not get any pics or special orders myself, as i am in Arizona. once again sorry for the inconvenience.
> *


thanks bro for holding down the fort.  
i just got back.i have a very sick family member.i was dealing with that.let me get back ito the swing of thigs.thank you everybody for your patience.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sorry to hear that david hope everthang goes well


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

bump 2 the top


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 29 2008, 01:29 PM~10974766
> *bump 2 the top
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 29 2008, 06:19 AM~10973405
> *sorry to hear that david hope everthang goes well
> *


everything is good bro.thanks.i just need to get back on track and get all our peeps there stuff.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt    :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 5 2008, 04:18 PM~10807563
> *Still have this plaque for sale.hit me up if your interested.
> 
> 
> ...


how much....if you still got it. also i started sketching some stuff up that ill need cut once i get more percise measurements going


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

my payment was sent for set up hit me up..kustombuilder or tatt2danny


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Why did it slow down in here...This man does some good work... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hey homie I sent you the last payment....thanks a lot for being patient with me, overall we are all happy with the plaques....we will definatley be ordering pendants and wheel chips SOOOOON....  :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

^^^^^ thats pimp bro cant wait till my lil girl gets a plaque in her hands...


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 6 2008, 12:55 AM~11020664
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


sick bro looks good too.  :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 8 2008, 07:49 PM~11040813
> *sick bro looks good too.   :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Jul 5 2008, 09:34 PM~11019807
> *my payment was sent for set up hit me up..kustombuilder or tatt2danny
> *



hey bro how does this look for you????? :biggrin:


----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

that is tight,i like it..i'll let ya know how many tomorrow


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Jul 8 2008, 07:00 PM~11041550
> *that is tight,i like it..i'll let ya know how many tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jul 10 2008, 02:07 PM~11056829
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

check your pms homie gimme a call.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jul 10 2008, 10:32 PM~11061665
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who did that????? i didn't do that design


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hey i know you guys are busy its hella obvious... however danny im guessing you do the design so drop me your email address so i can send pics of the two files i sketched up. and if i can find out where i am on the waiting list that would be great. also need measurements for a bike plaque for the mounting posts so i can work out a location for 3 diffrent bikes.. sorry if i sound needy however im working on shit as i got plus theres a car show comming up here soon and id like to be repping plaques for the show.. also need to know if its to late to add on a bike plaque or three and still get them with a date in mind... holla back...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 11 2008, 01:42 AM~11062145
> *hey i know you guys are busy its hella obvious... however danny im guessing you do the design  so drop me your email address so i can send pics of the two files i sketched up. and if i can find out where i am on the waiting list that would be great. also need measurements for a bike plaque for the mounting posts so i can work out a location for 3 diffrent bikes.. sorry if i sound needy however im working on shit as i got plus theres a car show comming up here soon and id like to be repping plaques for the show.. also need to know if its to late to add on a bike plaque or three and still get them with a date in mind... holla back...
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

:biggrin: ok hopefully i get them really soon. still need those measurements bro... gotta finish the clean up on the sketchs then off to you.. ill be paying a lil later for the sketch work to be laser so these will be a seperate order..


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

Hearts are a 10" lowrider bike fork design & the stars are hood props... holla at me with some cleaned up ones feel free to change them up a lil bit especially on the hearts.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jul 10 2008, 07:30 PM~11060160
> *check your pms homie gimme a call.
> *


X2


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

danny holla back with the designs i posted up when you get a chance.. keep a brother updated.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 14 2008, 12:04 AM~11081883
> *danny holla back with the designs i posted up when you get a chance.. keep a brother updated.
> *



pm me the dementions you need for thes so i can finish them up :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2008, 08:32 PM~11088931
> *
> *


check your pms


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jul 14 2008, 09:44 PM~11089060
> *check your pms
> *


checkin


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ttmft  
hows things going gentlemen just checking in...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 9 2008, 12:32 PM~11046645
> *45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*[/i]</span>
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale TODAY.*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of chips 45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

whats up have'nt heard from you guys


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I would like to update everybody.

Long story short. We started this venture part time. I got so many people wanting stuff done. So my partners and i decided to go full time with this and open a shop and get our own machine. We are going to be open in about 2 more weeks. These next 2 weeks i will be at the shop getting it ready to open. Once we get the machines hooked up and everything in place. (right now its really the machines we are waiting for).We will be back in business. I am sorry this took so long but the other guy we were cutting with flake to much on us. That’s why we are going on our own. alot of designs is done and ready to cut. We just need to get everything in place. I hope you all continue to understand and are a lil more patient with us. As soon as we are ready I will contact all of you to get this going. Thank you for your understanding.Please feel free to pm me if you have any questions or concerns.
David

here some pics of the shop.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

nice looking shop layout hell ya... hey holla at me with my design priced into a monster plaque say 36" aight? keep up the work guys im anxious


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I just off the phone with the shipping company.The machine is expected to arrive on tue.Then it will take us a few days to set it up and do some test cuts.After that.we are back in the game.I will keep everybody posted. :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

sweet bro... thats great news... post up pics once you get everything settled in..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 2 2008, 04:19 AM~11240379
> *sweet bro... thats great news... post up pics once you get everything settled in..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

isnt this nice? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

We got our machine calibrated.Got the matierials.Im going cutt crazt this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*LA Pendant.For sale.We did this as a test.Make me a offer.*


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Aug 23 2008, 06:36 AM~11417969
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

still waiting


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 28 2008, 01:51 PM~11198222
> *
> here some pics of the shop.
> 
> ...


bad ass shop.......................rent me a partial?? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 26 2008, 11:36 AM~11441668
> *still  waiting
> *


getting cut this week.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 26 2008, 12:18 PM~11442027
> *bad ass shop.......................rent me a partial??  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

Whats up with our El Barrio C.C. plaques?Give me a call.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Aug 27 2008, 07:40 AM~11449690
> *Whats up with our El  Barrio C.C. plaques?Give me a call.
> *


i will hit you up today.those are next.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

Haven't heard from you ,whats up?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Sep 4 2008, 12:47 PM~11516287
> *Haven't heard from you ,whats up?
> *



me either........ hes been a ghost for about a week now.

i do know he was sick tho, thats what might be up


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 4 2008, 01:05 PM~11518217
> *me either........ hes been a ghost for about a week now.
> 
> i do know he was sick tho, thats what might be up
> *


I dont know if its that,but i still havent herd nothing :angry:


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

how much for this in chrome? we are looking for a new plaque guy. thanks for your time!


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

david

Hows the plaque coming? Any pics?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob+Sep 17 2008, 12:39 PM~11626123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes.I was real sick past few weeks.I couldnt kick it.im better now.I will get ahold of all of you with status as soon as i can.


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

whats up brother glad to see you got your shop up and running don't forget about us bro if you ain't got time thats cool just let me know cause we need them before the end of the year all i need is one of each asap :biggrin: 

thanks chess


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Immortal Cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 09:11 AM~11663621
> *whats up brother glad to see you got your shop up and running don't forget about us bro if you ain't got time thats cool just let me know cause we need them before the end of the year all i need is one of each asap  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks chess
> *


hey bro.im just getting better.i havnt forgotten.im on it asap.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Whats up with the pics/plaque next weekenad has came and gone a couple weeks ago?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up everybody.Just a quick update.I got layed off today from my reg job.I have to say i dont feel bad.This is my chance to do the plaque business fulltime now.Please be patient with me while i get myself together.I will get everybodys stuff done asap.Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Shit I gotta say Kustombuilder does take a while on plaques....I thought I was being too picky about his customer service, but like he said he's been going through some shit....but its worth it at the end....he definatley comes through....but it does take a while lol......you gotta work on your time managment skills homie....but the plaques are nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Oct 16 2008, 02:19 AM~11878333
> *Shit I gotta say Kustombuilder does take a while on plaques....I thought I was being too picky about his customer service, but like he said he's been going through some shit....but its worth it at the end....he definatley comes through....but it does take a while lol......you gotta work on your time managment skills homie....but the plaques are nice
> *


now that i will be fulltime.all that will be a thing of the past.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

New thing we are offering now. :biggrin: 

We just got this machine.











We can set up your image on the page and print it to the laser. (Layout text, photos, clipart and logos get engraved on almost any product. 

Materials we can Engrave:

Wood Acrylic Glass Plastic Coated Metal Anodized Aluminum Ceramic 
Delrin Leather Marble Granite Matte Board Melamine Paper 
Pressboard Rubber Wood Veneer Fiberglass Circuit Boards Stainless Steel Painted Metal 
Cork Corian Cloth Mylar Tile and More! 

Cut: 
Thin Wood, Thin Acrylic, Thin Plastic, Delrin, Cloth, Leather, Matte Board, 
Paper, Mylar, Pressboard, Rubber, Wood, Veneer, Fiberglass, Cork, 
Melamine, Corian, and More!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

New thing we are offering now. :biggrin: 

We just got this machine.











We can set up your image on the page and print it to the laser. (Layout text, photos, clipart and logos get engraved on almost any product. 

Materials we can Engrave:

Wood Acrylic Glass Plastic Coated Metal Anodized Aluminum Ceramic 
Delrin Leather Marble Granite Matte Board Melamine Paper 
Pressboard Rubber Wood Veneer Fiberglass Circuit Boards Stainless Steel Painted Metal 
Cork Corian Cloth Mylar Tile and More! 

Cut: 
Thin Wood, Thin Acrylic, Thin Plastic, Delrin, Cloth, Leather, Matte Board, 
Paper, Mylar, Pressboard, Rubber, Wood, Veneer, Fiberglass, Cork, 
Melamine, Corian, and More!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 16 2008, 02:08 PM~11883465
> *New thing we are offering now. :biggrin:
> 
> We just got this machine.
> ...


 :0


----------

